# Disneyland tickets for June-least expensive?



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

We are heading to the big D-Land in June for a couple days. Any ideas how to get the least expensive tickets?  Boy, they have really risen in last two years.  It's really gotta burn a hole in family budgets just to see Mickey nowadays : ( 

BTW, I am only interested in the main park, *no *California Adventure for us!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2008)

winger said:


> We are heading to the big D-Land in June for a couple days. Any ideas how to get the least expensive tickets?  Boy, they have really risen in last two years.  It's really gotta burn a hole in family budgets just to see Mickey nowadays : (
> 
> BTW, I am only interested in the main park, *no *California Adventure for us!



Why do you say that?  Have you been to California Adventure?  While there isn't as much there, some of our favorite attractions are there.  But, to each their own.  I've been checking for park tickets for March.  Looks like the "best" prices are either on the Disneyland website or through mousesavers.com.  There may be others that I haven't found yet.  Also, most of the "deals" are on the hopper passes, not the single park admissions.


----------



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Why do you say that?  Have you been to California Adventure?  While there isn't as much there, some of our favorite attractions are there.  But, to each their own.  I've been checking for park tickets for March.  Looks like the "best" prices are either on the Disneyland website or through mousesavers.com.  There may be others that I haven't found yet.  Also, most of the "deals" are on the hopper passes, not the single park admissions.


We've been to California Adventure several times, IMO not really much to see.  I mean, the electric parade, Alladin show and Incredibles were cool, but if that means more $$$ to the tickets, we can do without.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2008)

winger said:


> We've been to California Adventure several times, IMO not really much to see.  I mean, the electric parade, Alladin show and Incredibles were cool, but if that means more $$$ to the tickets, we can do without.



See we love Soaring Over California, Tower of Terror and the Grizzly River Run.  And the dds loved the coaster in the boardwalk area.  Good luck on the ticket search.  As I said, most of the price specials are on the park hoppers.  This is all I'm seeing for single park:

From the Disneyland site:
http://tinyurl.com/2fnbjw

From mousesavers:
http://www.mousesavers.com/dltickets.html#onedaytix


----------



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

Luanne said:


> See we love Soaring Over California, Tower of Terror and the Grizzly River Run.  And the dds loved the coaster in the boardwalk area.  Good luck on the ticket search.  As I said, most of the price specials are on the park hoppers.  This is all I'm seeing for single park:
> 
> From the Disneyland site:
> http://tinyurl.com/2fnbjw
> ...


Wow, I guess I am open to multi-day hopper passes !


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2008)

I see you are here in California.  Are you in Southern CA by any chance?  Because they have SoCal discounts.

As well if you are union member or a member of an employee group, you may be able to get discount tix through an employee discount plan.


----------



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I see you are here in California.  Are you in Southern CA by any chance?  Because they have SoCal discounts.
> 
> As well if you are union member or a member of an employee group, you may be able to get discount tix through an employee discount plan.



I have relatives in LA, but no I live in northern Calif.

I checked on our employee plans, they do not have anything for DLand, unfortunately.  I see some buy 2 or 3 and get 2 free, but they all seem to end in the May timeframe - I am going to the area from Jun 21-Jul 5th.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2008)

I have gotten good discounts from my credit union and also from AAA.  If you are a member of any large organizations, see if they sell discounted tickets to members.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2008)

There probably won't be any supermarket discounts at that time, since it's high season.


----------



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I have gotten good discounts from my credit union and also from AAA.  If you are a member of any large organizations, see if they sell discounted tickets to members.


I will check w/ AAA.  I forgot about them - it's a membership I've been paying for years and years and almost forget I have it and some of the benefits (travel discounts, maps, etc.). Thanks.  I have to check on Costco as well.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2008)

I also looked at Southwest as they sometimes have some good "stuff" as well. But, they're just linking to the Disneyland website.  So, nothing great there.


----------



## blr666 (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11248536&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|21124|29676|4839&N=4012516&Mo=4&pos=7&No=2&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=4839&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC18537-Cat29676&topnav=

I don't know if you intend to go other places in Southern California, but Costco have a Southern Cal pass.  I hope the link works...

ok, didn't work, just go to Costco.com and look under tickets for theme parks.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 31, 2008)

blr666 said:


> I don't know if you intend to go other places in Southern California, but Costco have a Southern Cal pass.  I hope the link works...
> 
> ok, didn't work, just go to Costco.com and look under tickets for theme parks.



Here is what is available through Costco.  Doesn't work for me, wrong zipcode.  

Disneyland® Resort Play 4 Days Exchange Certificate

Must reside within ZIP codes 90000-93599 / Proof of residency required upon redemption 

$139.00


----------



## winger (Jan 31, 2008)

blr666 said:


> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11248536&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|21124|29676|4839&N=4012516&Mo=4&pos=7&No=2&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=4839&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC18537-Cat29676&topnav=
> 
> I don't know if you intend to go other places in Southern California, but Costco have a Southern Cal pass.  I hope the link works...
> 
> ok, didn't work, just go to Costco.com and look under tickets for theme parks.


thanks, I found the Southern Calif City Pass. For two adults and two kids, it saves us about $110 over the City Pass website.  This is a good start!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 31, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, I heard prices are going up again in April!   This may just be a vicious rumor however, how many days do you plan on being there?  Have you looked on ebay?  Occasionally you can get tickets that are good thru a certain date a little off, especially if they were bought prior to any price increase.  We're headed out there in March but we buy annual passes and I go at least twice a year.  The single day passes (and all the tickets) are SO EXPENSIVE.  Plus there's parking. Not the Happiest Place on Earth anymore for me.


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, I heard prices are going up again in April!   This may just be a vicious rumor however, how many days do you plan on being there?  Have you looked on ebay?  Occasionally you can get tickets that are good thru a certain date a little off, especially if they were bought prior to any price increase.  We're headed out there in March but we buy annual passes and I go at least twice a year.  The single day passes (and all the tickets) are SO EXPENSIVE.  Plus there's parking. Not the Happiest Place on Earth anymore for me.


We will be in the area Jun 21 - Jul 5.  Most likely D Land will be around Jun 22 - Jun 27 (we will be in Newport Coast) as Jun 28-Jul 5 we are traveling down south a little more to Dana Point when we may pay Legoland a shot.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 2, 2008)

That Southern California City Pass from Costco is starting to look better and better, eh?


----------



## winger (Feb 3, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> That Southern California City Pass from Costco is starting to look better and better, eh?


Yes and no. We rather go to Legoland than the San Diego Zoo and Universal Studio :annoyed:  too many places we not really want to go


----------



## winger (May 7, 2008)

Well, June is sneaking up on us FAST. Any idea? Disneyland.com has 3-day hopper for $139 and $169.

We prefer a little less expensive and maybe even a 2-day single park may do...but disneyland.com only has single day single park (56/66) and 2-day hoppers (112/132).  See the 3-day hopper is not much more than a 2-day hopper


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2008)

winger said:


> See the 3-day hopper is not much more than a 2-day hopper



And when I bought tickets for dh and dd, the 5-day hopper was the exact same price as the 3-day.


----------



## winger (May 7, 2008)

Luanne said:


> And when I bought tickets for dh and dd, the 5-day hopper was the exact same price as the 3-day.


I believe you purchased prior to Apr 22, when there was a buy 3 get 2 free deal (disney store, disneyland.com,etc). Maybe next time I go in April versus summer


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2008)

winger said:


> I believe you purchased prior to Apr 22, when there was a buy 3 get 2 free deal (disney store, disneyland.com,etc). Maybe next time I go in April versus summer



That's true.  It killed me that dh and dd were only going to be there for 3 days.


----------



## rhonda (May 7, 2008)

I'm still favoring Costco's "4 days to Play" pass ($139?).  You might also want to check GetAwayToday's webiste for 3d-5d hoppers.  The 3 day hopper includes 2 Magic Morning early entrances which may be of value if you are not staying in a Disney hotel property.


----------



## winger (May 8, 2008)

rhonda said:


> I'm still favoring Costco's "4 days to Play" pass ($139?).  ..


this is for southern calif residents, which I am not.  I want to ask my in-laws (live in LA) to go to the gate to redeem the voucher for us (we would buy at costco) to get the tickets, but they imprint the name of the ticket holder on the tickets.


----------



## bigrick (May 8, 2008)

winger said:


> I believe you purchased prior to Apr 22, when there was a buy 3 get 2 free deal (disney store, disneyland.com,etc). Maybe next time I go in April versus summer



I spent some time looking at ticket prices for our trip which begins in 2 days.  Woohoo!!

Everywhere has the same price for discounted Disneyland tickets EXCEPT Ares Travel which has tickets for $5 less than the discounted price per ticket.

Ares does have a $10 service fee (which was okay for us since we saved over $100 using them) which may impact you if you're buying two tickets only.

We pick up the tickets at Disneyland will call.  Simple as that.


----------



## winger (May 8, 2008)

*Sample of what I found*

In case anyone is looking as well, here are what I found for 2 and 3 day hoppers as of today:

AAA is running (adults/children):
2 Day Hopper 132/112
3 Day Hopper 169/139

Disneyland.com
2 Day Hopper 132/112
3 Day Hopper 169/139

ARES (includes $1 convenience fee):
2 Day Hopper 131/111
3 Day Hopper 165/135

My friend's Employee Association:
2 Day Hopper 112/97
3 Day Hopper 158/131


----------

